# I think I have aspergers



## numbum (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a lot of the symptoms of Asperger's syndrome, but I don't know if it's just my DP/DR making me think that. It's like I have no theory of my mind, I pick the same food every time at restaurants, I have a high IQ but a 13 point gap between verbal and performance, and I have a hard time with eye contact. But I've had derealization and depersonalization for around 3 years now and I can't remember anything before it. I can remember things that happened only cause I know they happened but zero recollection of what I was thinking or feeling at the time. I honestly don't remember anything about myself. I think i did okay in elementary and middle school, I had friends and even some girlfriends, but the end of middle school is when I started going downhill and I've been depressed or DP/DR'd my entire high school and pretty much talk to no one. I don't know if I was always like this and DP just happened when i started to realize it or if that's not even true and I'm just thinking I'm going crazy. This disorder must be the most frustrating thing in the world.


----------



## Pgibbons (Aug 13, 2013)

With how my DP/DR is, I can definately relate to asperger's, like never making eye contact and lacking a theory of mind. But you have asperger's or autism if you've always had those symptoms since you were born rather than have it develop over time. Since I'm in the latter catagory, I'm pretty sure I don't have it and it's just something I can relate to.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

If u had Aspergers u wud have known it before u got dp. Aspergers ppl are very different compared to us, they literally have no social intelligence and they don't care for it either, they also have an obsessive hobbie that they enjoy doing like collecting stickers or coins and they have strict rigid routines which are very odd.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

JamOnToast said:


> I have aspergers.


Did u know u had it since u were little ? Can u tell us what it's like to live with? I'm just curious


----------



## Dieselriver (Nov 14, 2014)

missjess said:


> If u had Aspergers u wud have known it before u got dp. Aspergers ppl are very different compared to us, they literally have no social intelligence and they don't care for it either, they also have an obsessive hobbie that they enjoy doing like collecting stickers or coins and they have strict rigid routines which are very odd.


I made an account on here just to respond to this... i have Aspergers and found this seriously offensive. 1: It's not uncommon for Aspergers to get diagnosed later in life, the person who has it cant tell they have it, its normal to them. Its only when other people notice it and question things that it usually gets looked into. 2: Literally no social intelligence? Thats kind of a bold statement on something you clearly down know very much about, i would say limited social abilities would be less incredibly offensive then your original statement, and also "dont care for it either", How do you know that? a large goal in my life is to learn how to make friends and meet people easier, when it comes naturally to "normal" people. I hate to be all offensive here but you need to have more of an open mind when talking about something you know little about.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Why would u create an account just to respond to my post on a dpselfhelp forum that's not even aspergers ? That's just weird

I am aware that aspergers people can express themselves well online...but in person is a whole different story...people with dp don't have an obsessive hobbie or interest. I was trying to point out the key differences between aspergers and dp. Ur right perhaps I don't personally know people with aspergers but I do know that they r very different compared to people with dp.

I also think many people get diagnosed as aspies mistakenly ...they could have just been seriously neglected children and never developed socially. Another key difference between an aspie and dpd person is the blurting out of phrases and words that don't make sense or are out of context with what is being said in the conversation...and the rambling on about an obsessive topic and the lack of social awareness...in my opinion dpd people are too socially aware


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

numbum said:


> I have a lot of the symptoms of Asperger's syndrome, but I don't know if it's just my DP/DR making me think that. It's like I have no theory of my mind, I pick the same food every time at restaurants, I have a high IQ but a 13 point gap between verbal and performance, and I have a hard time with eye contact. But I've had derealization and depersonalization for around 3 years now and I can't remember anything before it. I can remember things that happened only cause I know they happened but zero recollection of what I was thinking or feeling at the time. I honestly don't remember anything about myself. I think i did okay in elementary and middle school, I had friends and even some girlfriends, but the end of middle school is when I started going downhill and I've been depressed or DP/DR'd my entire high school and pretty much talk to no one. I don't know if I was always like this and DP just happened when i started to realize it or if that's not even true and I'm just thinking I'm going crazy. This disorder must be the most frustrating thing in the world.


I relate to all of this extremely, a lot of my past I don't remember and I try and deliberately remember it and it brings back a flood of emotion. I act like I have autism around my friends now, I am just not socially fluent anymore.

Its like a part of my brain has just been switched off at the main switch


----------



## 3ean (Aug 14, 2014)

Missjess, I hate most of your posts. Of course he is going to defend a condition he has and try to change and alter people's perception of it - there is no reason to berate him. "Aspie" is almost also a derogatory term. And try to write in full, grammatically correct sentences. I've noticed a lot of your other posts and they are always negative and aggressive. Lighten up.


----------



## jaiespoir (Jul 13, 2014)

missjess said:


> If u had Aspergers u wud have known it before u got dp. Aspergers ppl are very different compared to us, they literally have no social intelligence and they don't care for it either, they also have an obsessive hobbie that they enjoy doing like collecting stickers or coins and they have strict rigid routines which are very odd.


I'm sorry, I rarely respond to things like this but I really do have to agree that this is a bit of a generalization and stereotypical view of Asperger's Syndrome and it is slighly offensive. I do not suffer from Asperger's but I have worked with many children and young adults on the spectrum and they work very hard to fit in and relate to others. I am not going to use the term or statement "they try to be like normal people", because really who am I to judge who is normal and who is not? Asperger's is their normal.

I am not singling you out or anything I honestly don't believe you meant to be offensive, I just find that sometimes when someone doesn't fully understand something it can come off as a bit rude. I'm definitely guilty of this. Those will Asperger's do not have zero social intelligence and it isn't a matter of caring about it either. They have a hard time understanding what are considering social norms, and because they don't understand social cues or things such as sarcasm it can come off as the appearance of not caring about what is socially acceptable. Just like depersonalization disorder, their is a spectrum with Asperger's. Some with it are quite high functioning and I guess for lack of a better term have "quirks" that can be difficult to distinguish as Asperger's. On the other end of the spectrum, someone with Asperger's may have no concept of social cues and be constantly fixated to the point of obsession with something. Just like some people with depersonalization have it severly and chronically 24/7 even in sleep or dreams and have no relief, and yet others experience fleeting episodes, or only experience mild cases of depersonalization. I think it really is so interesting how two people suffering from the exact same disorder can experience it in such vastly different ways.

Furthermore, yes it is true that the majority of those who have an Asperger's diagnosis are fixated on a single activity, thought, or behaviour. It's quite an interesting part of Asperger's and it's what makes the syndrome unique. I wouldn't really say that some hobbie's or odd, I was mentoring a boy who was completely obsessed with taking things apart to find out how they were put back together. How cool is that, literally being a self-taught expert on something! I suppose with someone who has depersonalization my behaviours and actions could be thought of as weird as I frequently touch objects or say "I'm here" because it is what comforts me. And as for the blurting out of phrases, that doesn't happen so much with Asperger's but when it does it's usually because there is so much going on in their head that it sounds totally fine in their head, but doesn't always come out the most cohesively.

Anyway's in response to the original question, the symptoms you describe don't really sound like typical Asperger's, but if it's something you are worried about or would like to know for sure then definitely sit down with your doctor and discuss it. Everything I said was what I learned from my own experiences, so I can't say for sure whether it's Asperger's or not. I'm also not a doctor or a professional, so it's definitely worth getting a professional opinion about. I hope I didn't offend you missjess, I tried to articulate what I know about Asperger's in the best way possible. I did not mean to belittle or offend anyone so I certainly hope my words aren't taken that way.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

3ean said:


> Missjess, I hate most of your posts. Of course he is going to defend a condition he has and try to change and alter people's perception of it - there is no reason to berate him. "Aspie" is almost also a derogatory term. And try to write in full, grammatically correct sentences. I've noticed a lot of your other posts and they are always negative and aggressive. Lighten up.


I don't care if u hate most of my posts I haven't even come across u until now, so obviously I've never noticed u.
I wasent even dissing him in anyway not was I dissing aspies....what's wrong with the word "aspie" I think it's cute and sounds much better then aspergers !!

I'm just being straight to the point and direct if u can't handle that then don't bother to respond to me.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

What you're describing is very non-specific, and could be social phobia, depression, ect.

This is one of the conditions people self-diagnose with constantly, because it's a way to explain poor social skills and anxieties.


----------

